# First post with Safari on MacOSX.com!



## jeb1138 (Jan 7, 2003)




----------



## jeb1138 (Jan 7, 2003)

Hmmm... I like it.....  and it's Cocoa too so Cocoa Gestures work!  Cool....


----------



## toast (Jan 7, 2003)

It IS quick. But ugly...


----------



## Solaris (Jan 7, 2003)

It ROCKS! Well, I've only surfed to 3 of the 10,000,000 web sites on it, but so far so good...


----------



## Ricky (Jan 7, 2003)

Pretty nice browser by Apple, let me tell you.    Off to test Java..


----------



## jeb1138 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *It IS quick. But ugly... *



Yeah, I think the buttons and the whole top could look a bit more....OSXish.  Maybe it'll grow on me though...

I like how they got rid of all the bottom and side tabs, bars, & etc, like OmniWeb.  Too bad it doesn't seem to have tabbed browsing though...


----------



## AppMan (Jan 7, 2003)

Quick and simple I like it.


----------



## vanguard (Jan 7, 2003)

this tip might be useful:
The first time you open Safari, it automatically imports your favorites from Microsoft Internet Explorer.

At this time, Safari does not support importing bookmarks from other web browsers. You might be able to move your bookmarks to Safari by exporting them from your web browser as an HTML document. Then open the document in Safari and drag the links to a collection in the All Bookmarks view in another window.


----------



## mightyjlr (Jan 7, 2003)

I was hoping for a pop-up killer.


----------



## jeb1138 (Jan 7, 2003)

And it scrolls one line at a time with a scroll mouse!  Thank you Apple!  Finally I can control scrolling however I like!  (Using USB Overdrive, of course)


----------



## aishafenton (Jan 7, 2003)

It has a pop up blocker! check the Safari menu.


----------



## avg joe (Jan 7, 2003)

there is a pop up killer in the prefs... don't know how good it is yet though


----------



## karavite (Jan 7, 2003)

Darn it you beat me to it! 

The google search field in the menu is a great idea (now I can have a home page other than google). 

Resizing windows is nice and jerky like all Apple apps and IE - even on my DP 1 Ghz with a Radeon 8500.

Hate to say it, but I miss the IE tabs on the left - I have gotten used to history and even the scrapbook feature of IE. Please don't kill me, I hate MS as much as anybody!

Mark page for snap back is nice! (under history).

Another IE thing I miss - larger and smaller buttons for text right in the tool bar, though there is a keyboard shortcut. What is wrong with me!!!

Oh, checkout the little icon to the left of "Apple" - bookmarks are arranged similar to address book.


----------



## ccuilla (Jan 7, 2003)

1. It DOES have pop-up blocker.
2. It need appearanced preferences to dump the underlined links. I hate those. Every other browser has this.
3. It need tabs (like Chimera)
4. It has to remember its window position from launch to launch.
5. I like the more compact controls (including the progress bar effect. Cool.
6. Import of other bookmarks is a must.

I'll wait until the final to pass real judgements.

P.S. I hope to submit these suggestions to Apple. However, the feedback button appears to only be for bugs.


----------



## Jason (Jan 7, 2003)

hmmm


----------



## Jason (Jan 7, 2003)

needs tabs


----------



## DualG4X (Jan 7, 2003)

it roxx , but it would have been perfect if they had added tabs  ive gotten so used to tabs on chimera. i hope they add it to the final


----------



## toast (Jan 7, 2003)

*Pro's*

Popup killer !
Fast ! Yes, finally.
Real good bookmarks !
Flash is great !
Small application !

*Con's*

No tabs ...
Where's the interface gone ?


It's very promising. Speed is, like Chimera, present since the first release. Now I know Apple will improve the interface. I'm just very sorry about tabs.


----------



## mightyjlr (Jan 7, 2003)

oops... I was looking for pop-ub blocker in the preferences and somehow missed it in the menu.  Very nice.


----------



## jeb1138 (Jan 7, 2003)

There's no way to tell where a link goes until you click it... is there?  That's kind of an essential feature in my book.  It is still beta though, I suppose.


----------



## ccuilla (Jan 7, 2003)

The AddressBook feature is slick!


----------



## toast (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah, I miss the bottom bar too.


----------



## vanguard (Jan 7, 2003)

this is what I did.  Because I have a ton of bookmarks, I decided to let IE import my bookmarks from Mozilla.  Then I figured that safari would import from IE.

IE did it's job.  But Safari didn't get a new copy.  I guessed that it only does it during an install.  So I reinstalled.  Now it won't start at all.  I get a crappy (apple style) error 1000.

Bummer


----------



## gigi (Jan 7, 2003)

I miss tabs & the "bottom bar" also....other than that its cool.
I dont see a big difference in speed between Chimera and Safari


----------



## toast (Jan 7, 2003)

I see the difference.

Bless those cocoa text boxes !
I need tabs, nice interface and bottom bar.


----------



## jeb1138 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Yeah, I miss the bottom bar too. *



I actually like having no bottom bar -- feels cleaner and more efficient.  They could do like OmniWeb (can you tell that was my previously-favorite web browser ) and have the address bar display link locations when hovering.  Works well in OmniWeb, I think.  They already use it as a progress bar, why not add that too?


----------



## speedraycer (Jan 7, 2003)

version 0.6.0.... like chimera.....
icon has a compass... like chimera
open-source... like chimera
beta... like chimera

conclusions can be drawn...

it still needs tabs, customizable toolbar
but it is faster side by side than chimera


----------



## senne (Jan 7, 2003)

there is a bottombar..... Click View>Status Bar


----------



## sspendol (Jan 7, 2003)

Anyone else having probs signing into My.Yahoo.com or Amazon.com?  Get this error:  ould not open the page ?https://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/flex-sign-in-done/002-2165175-0020037? because Safari could not establish a secure connection to the server ?www.amazon.com?.


----------



## vanguard (Jan 7, 2003)

Did a bunch of reinstalls and deleted my preferences.  Now it opens but it didn't import my bookmarks from IE.


----------



## senne (Jan 7, 2003)

i have had problems with Safari with "New Posts" on other forums, didn't check this forum yet. But when I post a new message in a topic (not on this forum) The Topic turns into orange, what means it has a new posts that i didn't saw yet.

Not good.

For the rest: "I like it!!!!"


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Jan 7, 2003)

Safari with Milk 1.1 theme ... not fun I can't see much if anything pertaining to closing maximizing or shrinking because  of the brushed metal. Everything is white!


----------



## toast (Jan 7, 2003)

Yes ! The bottom bar ! Thanx so much senne.
The source view sucks. Yet I know I shoudl be more indulgent with this first beta.

I'm using the Bug Report to ask for tabs.


----------



## optimus (Jan 7, 2003)

Select Status Bar in the View menu.



> _Originally posted by jeb1138 _
> *There's no way to tell where a link goes until you click it... is there?  That's kind of an essential feature in my book.  It is still beta though, I suppose. *


----------



## evildan (Jan 7, 2003)

This browser (Safari) is great!

I'm happy to have a browser that actually works. IE on X was very buggy (at least for me). Of course I still have to use it for testing at work, but hey, I can add this to the top of my list!


----------



## senne (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *i have had problems with Safari with "New Posts" on other forums, didn't check this forum yet. But when I post a new message in a topic (not on this forum) The Topic turns into orange, what means it has a new posts that i didn't saw yet.
> 
> Not good.
> ...




hmmm, for that problem, can it be that i just have to do something with my cookies-setting in safari? Put them: "Never", "Always" or "Only from sites where navigating"?


----------



## mindbend (Jan 7, 2003)

Does anyone know how or if you can set Auto Fill options in Safari? Shame if you can't, I use that feature a lot. IE still does it best IMHO.

So far, after only half an hour, I like Safari a lot, but frankly, dispite all the browser wars on these forums, for my use, they are all about the same. 

I'll use Safari until I hit a page it can't render or until I can't stand entering info anymore into online order fields.

I'm a big fan of clean, uncluttered interfaces, and Safari (like Omniweb) does this well. The Tabs feature of other browsers never grew on me, so I don't miss it.


----------



## senne (Jan 7, 2003)

Downloading with Chimera is MUCH, but really MANY MUCH, faster than Safari!!


----------



## Cocoaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

You can drag your Chimera Bookmarks from the bookmarks drawer directly into Safari's bookmark window!


----------



## acidtuch10 (Jan 7, 2003)

A crash already :-(


----------



## pbmac (Jan 7, 2003)

Safari Sucks! The stuff I need isn't implemented: 
- Tabbed Browsing
- Bookmarks Pane
- Password remembrence
I will not use Safari until these features are added. In the meanwhile I will stick to the King of Browsers: Mozilla!!

- matthias
- pbmac


----------



## pbmac (Jan 7, 2003)

the only good thing I notice is Safari's Speed!!!
The interface is nice, too!!


----------



## MacPain (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ccuilla _
> *
> 2. It need appearanced preferences to dump the underlined links. I hate those. Every other browser has this.
> *



that issue can be helped. in the preferences, under the appearance tab, you can select a css style sheet. you can then use it to elliminate the underlined links.

do as follows:
1. open text edit (or whatever text editor you like)
2. put this in it: a {text-decoration: none;}
3. save it text only as: xxxx.css
4. select it in safari

voila! underlines gone!


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 7, 2003)

Some people said it had no home button?! ... you just gotta tick it like the status bar, via the "View" Menu!  

I like it, but i think i will stick with Chimera ... i want / miss 

* Tabs
* Dock Popup showing bookmarks *Small, but i miss it! *
* The Keychain! ... Chimera works wonderfully with that side of things!


----------



## senne (Jan 7, 2003)

i think i'm going to use navigator for a bit longer. Waiting for Safari 1.0 to come out


----------



## ScottW (Jan 7, 2003)

Someone take a snap-shot of Sufari w/ macosx.com loaded (main page) and upload it, high-res.

Thanks.


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 7, 2003)

Check out my how-to to get rid of the brushed metal look.


----------



## Jason (Jan 7, 2003)

http://jasonharbourdesign.com/macosxcom-safari.jpg

there is your screen grab scott


----------



## ScottW (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks...

Well, it looks  like Mozilla rendering or Gecko or whatever. I like IE's rendering better, always have. But, IE is slow and buggy.

I wonder if this move by Apple will kill development by IE for Mac or if it will make it stronger?


----------



## acidtuch10 (Jan 7, 2003)

Safari - Died on me -- now won't open at all ---- I have rebooted, deleted app - re-downloaded it, samething -- double click on it and it says it unexpectedlt quit.... Ok repaired system permissions on OSX volume and reinstalled 10.2.3 update ... Still same thing when I click on the safari icon ... Any Ideas???


----------



## vanguard (Jan 7, 2003)

for me, removing the safari folder in my library then resinstalling fixed it.

Still, I can't use safari yet.  Not remembering my password to a show stopper for me.  I've submitted two bugs already.  I didn't bother with the bad install thing yet.  Also, not importing my bookmarks from mozilla is a big barrier to entry.

Still, I look forward to the next version.


----------



## acidtuch10 (Jan 7, 2003)

Vangard -- U Rock ---- removing that did the trick---- Thank you


----------



## edX (Jan 7, 2003)

coming to you from macwold  using safari at the apple booth. pretty cool. seems to work nice even if i'm not sold on the brushed metal look. it's my plan to go outside and have a smoke every hour on the half hour (like in about five mins and then every hour thereafter if anybody wants to hook up who is here. great stuff as far as i can see.


----------



## Dime5150 (Jan 7, 2003)

Major bug. Unable to log into hotmail on there website! 

Ooopsies Apple! I'm sure there are users that want to get into there hotmail account!


----------



## Betox (Jan 7, 2003)

It's a very good browser (for a beta!). And it's allready my main browser.... damm it's fast!!!


----------



## wiz (Jan 7, 2003)

loading webpages that include java applets in their content, takes a while as compared to normal webpages

but no problems so far


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 7, 2003)

anyone checked memory usages?! i only have 320mb, so i usually keep an eye on it ... i had 3.88mb free according to TOP ... i had Safari and Chimera running, but with no window open. 

I Closed Safari, and that free'd up about 54Mb, closing Chimera only cleared about 12Mb. i guess this is something more to address? Does anyone else have simular issues with regards 2 memory usage on Safari (that sounded weird! LOL)

Neyo


----------



## designer (Jan 7, 2003)

I am using the Safari now.

And I am having problem with Hotmail.com, it gives me a javascript error.

Has anybody had same problem?

So far so good with the Safari.

This is first app. than I like with metal looking interface


----------



## ScottW (Jan 7, 2003)

If you had a macosx.com email account, you won't have those issues.


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *anyone checked memory usages?! i only have 320mb, so i usually keep an eye on it ... i had 3.88mb free according to TOP ... i had Safari and Chimera running, but with no window open.
> *



Mine's using 20.5MB


----------



## cwoody222 (Jan 7, 2003)

Wow - fastest browser on my machine (500 iMac with 320MB Ram) and I've installed all of 'em.

I would love tabs and some extra customization but so far, it's GREAT!!!


----------



## Meltdown (Jan 7, 2003)

It's a great beta. I just wish for more contextual options. 
And is there a shortcut for the back button? 
I find the back/forward buttons to small for easy mouse navigation. 
There should be a contextual option for that.


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 7, 2003)

You can use Command+Left arrow for back and Command+Right arrow for forward.


----------



## Jersey Turnpike (Jan 7, 2003)

I love how fast the back arrow is. It seems that Apple got the caching speed to be bearable. Every other browser I've used on OS X has been pretty slow when hitting the back button. And believe me, I do it alot


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 7, 2003)

and look at what Hyatt has to say: http://www.mozillazine.org/weblogs/hyatt/


----------



## Inline_guy (Jan 8, 2003)

I love it.. Gay.com chat still does not work with anything but IE in classic.  Weird.

Matthew

I love Safari.  It is my defult arlready.


----------



## Meltdown (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanx Captain Code for the shortcut!


----------



## boult (Jan 8, 2003)

This info from a fourm catering to Chimera users...

As for many of the comments here on importing bookmarks, click the little 'Book' icon - you'll see that your IE bookmarks are all imported automatically in a folder at the bottom - just drag them around to where you want them...

For importing Chimera bookmarks, its a little tricky, but only takes a minute:

1) Export bookmarks in Chimera (Manage Bookmarks menu item)

2) rename the file 'Favorites.html'

3) Trash: UsersYourname):Library:Safari (folder)

4) Trash: UsersYourname):Libraryreferences:com.apple.safari.plist

5)Replace the file favorites.html in UsersYourname):Libraryreferences:Explorer with your exported _file.

6) Launch Safari

Now, when you click the book icon, you'll see the Imported IE Bookmarks folder now contains your Chimera Bookmarks.... move them where you want them (Toolbar or Menu)


----------



## boult (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ScottW _
> *Thanks...
> 
> Well, it looks  like Mozilla rendering or Gecko or whatever. I like IE's rendering better, always have. But, IE is slow and buggy.
> ...



Safari use KHTML (KDE Konquerer) so it is not Gecko (Mozilla ports) or IE's Tasmanian (I think)


----------



## boult (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dime5150 _
> *Major bug. Unable to log into hotmail on there website!
> 
> Ooopsies Apple! I'm sure there are users that want to get into there hotmail account! *



maybe you need to check the cookie pref under "Safari" menu  it is set to "Only from sites you navigate to"  by default so you want to change it to "always"


----------



## boult (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pbmac _
> *Safari Sucks! The stuff I need isn't implemented:
> - Tabbed Browsing
> - Bookmarks Pane
> ...



Bookmarks Pane?  you mean sidebar in Chimera?

Safari has nicest Bookmark manager!  click the "book" icon in favorites bar on the left..


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 9, 2003)

i askone thing of people... check out everything beore you complain about any program not having something *PLZ*


----------



## garymum4d (Jan 9, 2003)

So far so good

a few problems with form based pages though


----------

